# The Mountain Range - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (21/4/18)

*The Mountain Range – Kilimanjaro’s Coffee*

Flavour Description: A delicious Cappucinno [sic] to start off your day.

VG/PG: 60/40

Nic: 3mg
Mod: Pico
Coil: Commercial 0.3 ohm
Watt: 30W

My comment: Oooooh this is divine!! I taste chocolate, yet chocolate isn’t mentioned in the flavour description. 

Would I buy this juice again: For sure!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/18)

Sounds good @Hooked

Is this a local or international juice?
Where did you get it?


----------



## Hooked (21/4/18)

Silver said:


> Sounds good @Hooked
> 
> Is this a local or international juice?
> Where did you get it?



I got it from Tasty Clouds. It's a local juice (Centurion) and if this one is anything to go by, I would love to try others in their range. 

The Mountain Range doesn't appear to have a website, but they are on Facebook.
https://www.facebook.com/TheMountainRange/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

